
At Card Table, Clues to a Lucid Old Age - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/22/health/research/22brain.html?hp=&pagewanted=all
======
tokenadult
"We think, for example, that it’s very important to use your brain, to keep
challenging your mind, but all mental activities may not be equal. We’re
seeing some evidence that a social component may be crucial."

------
edw519
I love bridge! I learned in college (northwestern Pennsylvania, very cold
winters) and have kept playing ever since. Of every leisure activity I have
ever tried, it is by far IMO the most "hacker appropriate". It's a shame it
has a reputation as an old ladies game. I'd be willing to bet that many here
would make excellent bridge players and really enjoy it too.

I still play in tournaments when time permits, and still get my butt kicked by
92 year old ladies, who explain the logic and strategy of their victory. I bet
they would have made good hackers.

I'd play on-line more often, but it's hard to find a good partner. Like many
other things, bridge also has its share of posers.

Like good hackers, good bridge players are passionate about their game and
take it very seriously. I recently emailed a bridge question to an old buddy,
a math professor, "What would you do if your partner was dealt all 13 spades
and opened 2 notrump?" His response, "After the medical examiner left, I'd
explain to the police that he opened notrump with a void. They'd probably left
me go with a small fine."

Any bridge players here?

~~~
jibiki
> "What would you do if your partner was dealt all 13 spades and opened 2
> notrump?"

Sorry, I don't know much about bridge, but if you had all the spades, wouldn't
you just bid 7 spades?

~~~
edw519
Of course. That's the joke.

